# FSP SAGA 500W or Seasonic s12II 430W??



## reflexx20 (Aug 31, 2011)

though i'm myself using SAGA+6850.....but now one of my friend is planning to buy the same GPU.......so he want to go with Seasonic s12II 430W.....but he has a doubt that will the 430W PSU be better than the 500W saga????....and yeah he is ready to spend around 2.6k......so plzz don't reply that SAGA is cheap n all....he just needs to buy a better one out of these two.....


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 31, 2011)

The seasonic one will definitely be better but availability might be an issue. Get corsair CX430 V2 for 2.6-2.8k


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Seasonic is definitely better option than saga considering the built quality.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

if you get seasonic then buy it or go with corsair CX430V2 which costs around 2.3k.or even FSP saga that one is also good.


----------



## reflexx20 (Aug 31, 2011)

thanxx a ton all of you for your suggestions......i think i'll suggest my friend to go with Seasonic 430W....what say???


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ Yes, if and only if Corsair CX430V2 is not available at your place.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 31, 2011)

i will suggest saga II 500 + hd6850. 

saga II 500 has sufficient build quality and provides more power.


----------



## reflexx20 (Sep 1, 2011)

hey one more question can Seasonic S2II 430W or SAGA 500W will work fine with Sapphire 6870???..

Plzz reply ASAP.....


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 1, 2011)

Nope. Even if they work, it will be cutting it close. It's not recommended.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

No.
Just to be safe, do NOT even try 6870 with Seasonic S2II 430W.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 2, 2011)

Fsp Saga 500+HD 6850 will be best option.If saga500 not available then Corsair Cx430V2@2.5K.



reflexx20 said:


> hey one more question can Seasonic S2II 430W or SAGA 500W will work fine with Sapphire 6870???..
> 
> Plzz reply ASAP.....



Nope.Its not recommended.Corsair GS600 will be best for HD6870.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 2, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> hey one more question can Seasonic S2II 430W or SAGA 500W will work fine with Sapphire 6870???..
> 
> Plzz reply ASAP.....



FSP Saga II 500w can easily power a HD6870. i doubt 430w.


----------



## swapnilbunty123 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> FSP Saga II 500w can easily power a HD6870. i doubt 430w.



Hello,

Will FSP saga II 500w + GTX 550 ti work fine ????

system will hv core i5 2500k


----------



## reflexx20 (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah !!....without any problem


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just bumping this old topic.
430W can handle upto a 6950 2GB.
*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=4388.msg22548#msg22548


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> No.
> Just to be safe, do NOT even try 6870 with Seasonic S2II 430W.



Oh really? 6870 is a power efficient card, the Seasonic will handle it no problem. Ofc overclocking is a completely different story.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 5, 2011)

swapnilbunty123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will FSP saga II 500w + GTX 550 ti work fine ????
> 
> system will hv core i5 2500k



why GTX550ti?



sunny10 said:


> Just bumping this old topic.
> 430W can handle upto a 6950 2GB.
> *techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=4388.msg22548#msg22548



oh niceee. but OC might be problem i suppose?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 5, 2011)

yup no overclocking with that psu.Will run fine without OC.
The person has changed his PSU before unlocking the shaders.I think to a seasonic 520W


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Oh really? 6870 is a power efficient card, the Seasonic will handle it no problem. Ofc overclocking is a completely different story.



Oh how can you so sure without any source???Check this AMD recommending min 500watt SMPS.And don't say you know better than AMD's experts 
Hers's the link
AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6870 graphics


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

^source is above. a person running a 6950 2GB on that.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^source is above. a person running a 6950 2GB on that.



But its not at all recommended for HD6950 2GB.In long run the card might give problem due to under-power psu.

AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6950 Graphics
500 watt is for stock model.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> But its not at all recommended for HD6950 2GB.*In long run the card might give problem due to under-power psu.*
> 
> AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6950 Graphics
> 500 watt is for stock model.



example? how, when the psu is providing enough power to run it currently?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

I think op should opt for *Tacens Supero 500W @ 2.5K* it's a rebranded FSP EVEREST 85 PLUS 500W. I was studying about this Series what i found is Tacens Supero 500W/600W/700W as same internals & same size resistors. Even 500W can give 650 W at Dual 12 V Rail. 600W/700W products are not worth buying because 500W model is same as 700W.

It can handle 560 Sli easily like a cake.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 7, 2011)

^^^Buddy where did u get that pricing?? Im looking for a new PSU. Any place in Mumbai where I can guaranteed get that PSU? I couldnt find Tacens 500w online.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> ^^^Buddy where did u get that pricing?? Im looking for a new PSU. Any place in Mumbai where I can guaranteed get that PSU? I couldnt find Tacens 500w online.



As per i Know SMC International is the only seller in India. You can call them & check for availability. Me too going for this my next build after reading 64 pages of this thread:

TipidPC.com | Tacens Supero Power Supply Users Thread

Translate using google translate. 

*List of Satisfied TACENS Supero PSU Owners:*

1. ianenrado(500W)asrock 785g/PhenomII X4 B55@3.2ghz/palit4670,kingston2gb/1pc 140mm quadled,1pc 120mm quadled,3pcs.80mm quadled,2pcs.92mm monster fans
2. eijeiy (500W) - E7400 / 9600GT 512mb DDR3 / G31M-ES2C
3. johnblackstar (700W) E8200/Palit 9800 GT Sonic (Dual Heatpipe Edition)
4. tony(700W) opteron185/palit9600gt
5. sk1nhd33t (500W) - Q9400 / 1GB GTS 250 from 9600GT
6. astride (500w) - E5200 (OC to 3.6ghz), GTX 260, TXD 4gb ddr2, g31m-es2c
7. dbp021608 (500w) - e5200/HD4670 1GB DDR4
8. Nerdherd (700w) - Q6600/ HD4870X2 2GB GDDR5
9. Nim123 (500w)
10. edward66 (500w) Phenom II 965 @ 3.9GHZ/H50/HIS 5770/4GB DDR2/1.5 TB HDD
11. ak47m4a1 (500w) - AMD Athlon II X4 925 @ 3.25ghz/Team Xtreem 4gb DDR2 1066/WDC Black 640GB/WDC Green 640GB/Inno3D GTX 460 1gb/256bit
12 slyfux (700w) MSI 785gtm-e45 / x2 5000 / 5770 1gb / 4gb ddr2 1066 / 500gb / 750gb / iceblade pro w/dual fan
13.ThisCharmingManYak (500w) E5200 OCED to 3.8ghz MSI 5770 Hawk 4GB Team Elite DDR2 800 WD Green 640GB Liteon DVDRW
14. JayAstonia (600w) - Athlon II X2 250, GTX260
15. markymonkeymark (500w) - Gigabyte G31 / Dual Core E5300 w/IBP / HD PowerColor 4770 / 4gb ddr2 1066 / 3x160gb HDD sata / 4ccfl / 4fans
16. gummy (600w) - Q6600 , 2pcs SLI'ed Palit 9800 GT Sonic (Dual Heatpipe Edition), Maximus II Formula, Larkooler Water Cooling, Xtreem Dark 2x2gb 1066mhz CL6
17. suxshin (500w) - sempron le
18. chikito12001 (700w) - am2+ x3 8650, triplex 4850 ddr4
19. gaujan (500w) - am2+ Athlon x2 7750, HD 4770 w/ deepcool V4000, V3 case with 6 LED fans, haha kayang kaya pa din. august pa last year
20. huntergrei (600w) - i5 + 2 HD + 4670 + 2 ODD + 5 fans
21. makee (500W) - X2 5000+ BE, HD4850
22. jbb08 (600w)
23. intel_inside (500w) - e5200.hd 4850
24. deadpxl (600w) - q6600 stock+9800gt
25. henryhenryhenry3 (500w) - e7400,9600gt
26. glitch012002 (600w)
27. dexreyes (500w) - Athlon X2 4400,9600GT
28. eopaciente(700w)-q9550, p5q deluxe
29. sprig9an (600w) - q9550, p5q deluxe, 8800gt sonic
30. jelvista (600w) - ASUS M4A785-M / Penthlon
31. ModderMax (600)
32. jecstrike (600w) - Q6600(OC 3.0Ghz), 8800GT
33. buging_king (600w) - C2D E7200, 6800GS DDR3
34. ronilo (600w) - phenom x4 9550/msi 785gtm-e45/1x2gb OCZ crossfire edition
35. okiorayt (600w) - boni
36. mergou (600w) - manila
37. Tokaides (600w) - PhenomII x2 550 be @ 3.9ghz/2x2gb Crucial Ballistix Tracers pc6400*1066@6-6-6-18/640gb caviar Black/SAPPHIRE 5850/ 120mm Fan/1 mem Cooler Fan/ 3 Aux Fans
38. blank1to (600W) - Valenzuela E5300/ 9800GT/ EG31M-S2
39. 43Hertz (700W) - Phenom II x2 550 (unlocked) OC'ed (3.8GHz)/ PC Radeon 5850/ Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P/ 4gb Ballistix Tracer 1066 OC'ed
40. zhyke (600w) - dasma cavite
41. Scout528 (600w) - fairview
42. birdtoofast at sm manila 600w
43. dongskie_28 of sjdm 600w
44. spaze04 at carriedo 600w
45. stankits at gma7 600w
46. mamba0810 of bulacan 600w
47. coco- tacens 600w-gtx260 oc edition , x2 5200, 4gb hyperx , 78G-UD3H,v8
48. audiophileusers mandaluyong - 600Watts, 8800GT E7400, 4GB Team Elite, Abit IP35PRO
49. imson_jay - 700watts / 9800gt/q9550/2x2gig team dark/xfx750i
50. ch1000_man - 700 watts - Intel e5200 (3.6 GHz), Nvidia GTX 260 core 216, 2x2 Team Extreme 1066 CL6, emaxx p45 ultra
51. jhammy - tacens 700watts intel E5200 (2.5ghz- 3.5ghz), nvidia 9800gtx 512mb 256bit, v8 hsf and xigmatek fans
52.nonitojesus - 600w bluementrit
53. icanmanage3 of marikina 600w
54. agnosticanus of laguna 600w
55. iztik21 - 600w ... dagdag another 700W.. kakukuha ko lang kanina ^__^
56. kuripip - 600w
57. Ferr88 - 600w Emaxx 780G Pro+, Athlon X2 5200 2.7, 2X1Gig Kingston, 320Gig Seagate, GF 9600GT 512mb 2x120mm quadled fan & 2x80mm fan
58. bizarre - 600w /9800gt/amd dual core
59. raekwon18 - 600w / AMD Phenom 9650 Quad Core 2.3GHz / Inno3d 9800GT
60. titor - 700W / E8400 3.0GHz/4850 toxic/ 4G Ram
61. erecs 600w E5200, HIS4850, gigaG41mobo, 2gb team elite 1333mhz, 500gb seagate, 1 120mm fan with led, 2x80mm fans
62. ljavier naga city, cam.sur - 600watts
63. _vince_ (600w) - E7400@3.6GHz, 9800gt
64. Swoosh19 (500w) - amd phenom II x2 550 be 3.0ghz,2x1gb patriot 1066mhz,hd5770 1gb 128bit sapphire,4x120mm fans,2x80mm fans,gigabyte mobo,320gb wd hd,80gb excelstor hd
65. AnonymousX e7300 @ stock ,600w
66. bajay (600) - phenom x4 9650, 780g pro+, 3x1gb ddr2800, 2x500gb sataII, ati 5770, 3x120mm blue led fan
67. LiljHoN_05 (600w) - Pc ModWares Manufacturer Taytay Rizal ^_^,.
68. frozenbhert (700w) - E4500 / 1tb / 750gb / 2x2gb ddr2 800 / 8600gt
69. james12 (600w) finally tagal ko inantay na slot to haha.. e7500@4ghz,palit gtx260 216sp,asus p43 mobo,antec 300 case
70. james12 (700w) sama ko na din isa pa rig sa bahay q8400+msi 5770 no problem sobra sobra pa ung 700w na binili ko
71. ton2v (700w) E8400 + 640gb + 500g + 200g + 2x2 Ddr2 800 + GTS250
72. vincentqueja (700w) q9400 + msi p45 d3 platinum + 2x500G HDD + 2x2G DDR3 mem + 5770 1G + Lancool k62
73. odie46 -(600w) + biostar 790gx a3 + athlon II x3 425 + corsair 2x2gb ddr3 1600mhz + 9600gt + 80/250/320gb hd
74. whinner (600w) + emaxx 780gPro + athlon II x 2 240 + 2gb Kingston + 500gb Seagate hdd
75. teejay_tpc (700w) - E8400/GTX260 setup
76. rlawliet (500w) - E2140 OC + 250Gb hdd + hd4670 1gb + 2gb ram..
77. varia (600w) - Biostar A785GE v6.4, AII X2 5000+, OCZ 2GB DDRII-1066, Palit GTX 260 (216SP) 896MB, WD Raptor 160GB IDE, 2 x Seagate 1.5TB SATA, DVDRW
78. monsour (700w) +965BE c3 + asus v-evo + 5850 + 640Gb + 2x2 ddr3 cl7, + LG 23 inch
79. mulatto928 (700w) Q6600 G0 OC 3.2ghz,XFX 780i SLI, EK 2x2gb DDR2 800,Palit GTX 470,750gb+160gb SATA2,CM 90CFM 120mm fans,Venomous X,CM 690.
80. aisaiahleigh (supero 500w) using at my old school rig as at timer at my shop.. P4 3.2e HT. 2gb team elite ddr1 (2x1gb).. 2pcs 80gb hdd.. ATI x850xt.. 1pc 140mm fan..2pcs 80mm fan.. 1 pc 120mm fan.. hdd coolers..coolermaster HSF... almost 20hrs a day operating... no hangups..
81. kazer10 [supero 600W] e6700|n650sli-DS4L|2x2GbxtremeDarkDDR2800|1TB 7200.10 HD
82. greynet (supero 500w) pentium d 930 OC 4.2Ghz / Gigabyte G31ES2C / 2x1GB teamExtremedark 1066 / inno3d 9800gtx+ 512mb/ deepcool iceberg pro moded twin fan/ Thermaltake v3 case
83. jayintrepid [Tacens supero 700] Phenom II 965 /XFX 5770 dual monitor/ Biostar 790GXB A2+ /2x2 DDR2 1066/ 1.5TB seagate 7200.11
84. kenne0822 (Supero 600w) Phenom X4 TA780G Biostar 2x750gb SATA HDD 4gb team dark Palit HD4850
85. tectonophy [Supero 600W] - sucat
86. riderkick (supero 500w) - pcreform 2300
87. fakuryu (Supero 500w/pcreform 2240php) Phentlon X4 B40 3ghz/ ASUS M4A88T-M/ 1GB EVGA GTS450 FPB / 4GB (2x2) GSkill Eco DDR3 1600 cl7/ 500gb WDC Blue/ 500gb Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm/ Lite On DVDRW/ Deep Cool Gamer Storm push/pull/ 3 Deep Cool LED fans/ NZXT Sleeved Kit LED
88. redcarullo (Supero 500w) - Pentium D 830 3.0Ghz / ASRock ConRoeXFire-eSATA2 / 2x1g DDR2 667 / PC X1300 pro x2 / 80gb HDD x 2 - 1 week ko na gamit, never nagreboot magisa system ko like it used to with my previous PSU's
89. Acousticz (Supero 600w) Phenom II x4 b55 3.2ghz / Asrock 890gx Extreme3 / Sapphire 5770 1gb Vapor-X / G. Skill Ripjaw 2x2 CL8 DDR3-1333 / WDC Black 640gb 64mb cache / Sony Light Scribe 24x / 3 pcs 140mm LED fan / 3 pcs 120mm 90+ cfm
90. Psyper (Tacens Supero 500w) Athlon II 240 / HD4670
91. brod78 (Supero 600w 2nd hand lang) - i5 750 @ 3.7ghz/msi h55m-e33/2 x 2g ram/iceberg pro/4 x 120mm cpu fan/hd 4770
92. Graphiko (Supero 700w) i7 965 /G. Skill Ripjaws 3x2 DDR3-1333 CL5 / GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P / Intel X25-M 64GB SSD drive primary /2TB WD Cavier Black/ ASUS GTX 485
93. hitsugaya_toushiro (Tacens Supero 500w)
94. poygit (Supero 500w) - X3 440 unlock to x4 B40/asrock 880gm-le/2gb corsair ddr3/320gb caviar blue & 500gb caviar green/evga gts 450 FPB
95. kenstrife (Supero 700w) - Core2Quad @ 2.5GHz / ECS G31T-M7 / 2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800 / INNO3D GTS250 512MB / 320GB Western Digital
96. dziLa (Supero 600w) - P4 / 1pc. 2gb DDR2 RAM / ASUS P5KPL-AM SE / Inno3D 8500GT / 2x Seagate IDE HDD / IBP / 4x PWN Fan /1 ccfl/ MUsketeer 2
97. tpcjmdsp (Supero 700w) - Phenom II x4 B55 / Asrock 890GX Extreme3 / 2x2GB G.Skill Trident DDR3 1600 CL8 / Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5870 / SATA 1TB WDC Black FAEX / ODD Samsung Super WriteMaster / NZXT Sentry 2 / Cooler Master V6 GT / 6X CM Red silent led fans 90 cfm
98. dotzky (supero 500w) - X3 440 unlock to x4 B40/asrock n68ucc / 2x2GB geil DDR3 1333/ 1GB GTX460 / 160GB HD / 2 120mm 90cfm CM LED fans / 3 120mm generic LED fans/ mga 2 months pa lang ok naman and using x3 440 for now
99. bernierei (supero 700w) - phenom fx 5000 / MSI 785GTM-E45 / 2*2GB hyperx ddr2 1066 / 5*120mm hi-speed fans / 1*200mm tri-speed fan / 2 S-ATA HDD / 1 ODD
100. auNdi0 - x3 440/ Asrock M3A785gm-LE/ 2GB ddr1333 Geil/ WD Caviar Blue 500B / Tacens Supero 600W
101. ceejhay08 (Supero 500w) - Celeron E3200 oc'ed @ 3.6GHz / Gigabyte G31-ES2C / 2x1GB Team Xtreem Dark 1066 @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 / HIS HD4670 Turbo / 1 SATA HDD / 1 PATA HDD / 1 PATA ODD
102. justify23 (500w) - Phenom II x2 (x4 b55)/ MSI 785gm e65/ 2gb ddr1333 geil/ WD caviar blue 500Gb
103. phml81 (supero 700watts) - athlon x2 5000 BE / biostar 790gx xe / 4gig ddr2 team elite / msi gtx 460 768mb twin frozr II / seagate 500gig
104 ipax (Supero 2x 600w) e6600 / 4gb / gtx260 / asus P5Q .... e2180 / 2gb / gtx 260 / gigabyte mobo (used in LANSHOP) oki naman 1yr na
105. joseph21 (supero 600) - intel e7600 /deepcool ice edge pro / 4 gb ddr2 / powercolor 6850 / 250 gb hd sata / xfx g31i mobo /
samsung dvdrw sata / 4 120mm fan w/led
106. matsumuratensho (Supero 600w) - Athlon II X2 250/Asrock 890GX Extreme3/G.Skill RipjawsX 1333 CL7
107. paulo_tinawin14 (600w) - Core i5 760 / GA-H55M-UD2H / XFX HD 6870 Black Edition


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Oh how can you so sure without any source???Check this AMD recommending min 500watt SMPS.And don't say you know better than AMD's experts
> Hers's the link
> AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6870 graphics



Lol, AMD recommends higher wattage PSU because they know there are several users who doesn't uses a good efficient PSU. So they have to set it higher, so even an unrated PSU of 500W could handle it. As siimple as that. If they add the 80+ certified word, the recommended 500W will be reduced by a 100 or so. LOL


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Lol, AMD recommends higher wattage PSU because they know there are several users who doesn't uses a good efficient PSU. So they have to set it higher, so even an unrated PSU of 500W could handle it. As siimple as that. If they add the 80+ certified word, the recommended 500W will be reduced by a 100 or so. LOL


Check this out

Power requirements for graphics cards | MSI HQ User-to-User FAQ


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 8, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Check this out
> 
> Power requirements for graphics cards | MSI HQ User-to-User FAQ



The amperage mate, it matters. :/ Modern PC's relies mostly on 12V rails for drawing power, so the amperes on the 12V rails matters a lot. (P = V x I).


----------



## Tenida (Nov 8, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> The amperage mate, it matters. :/ Modern PC's relies mostly on 12V rails for drawing power, so the amperes on the 12V rails matters the most. (P = V x I).



It seems I heard it for first time huh


----------



## paulnixon (Nov 20, 2011)

an FSP SAGA 500W is very good but the availability of this is tough.


----------

